

Ask HN: What do you use to produce software documentation? - LukaszB

We use github + markdown + wiki. Is there anything which offer collaboration on document (documentation to be specific) which allows all team members to edit&#x2F;comment&#x2F;iterate the docs?
======
dochtman
I like to use [Sphinx]([http://sphinx-doc.org/](http://sphinx-doc.org/)),
stored in the project repository.

It uses reStructuredText (which is more extensible than Markdown) and was
written for the Python documentation.

~~~
LukaszB
How about the situation when the documentation has to be prepared before any
of implementation or coding starts (initial requirements, qc etc.) ?

~~~
swah
I'm using Latex for exactly that, but it sucks so much I considered building a
product/business to solve the problem.

~~~
LukaszB
I guess you still have to use SC to be able to pickup changes by others right?

~~~
swah
Sorry, what is SC?

~~~
LukaszB
code Source Control...

